# Dream Fuzz Tone



## Diatrive (May 8, 2019)

Hello all, 

 Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this. The tone knob on this project seems to jump up in volume and have a much muddier sound than the original. I have the original pedal and the two sound identical next to each other with the tone knob not engaged. Like perfectly identical. As soon as the tone switch is engaged the volume jumps up at least a quarter turn on the volume knob. Also the tone itself is absolutely nothing like the original and is quite muddy. Looking to see if it is me or others see the same thing. Thanks!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 8, 2019)

Not on mine. With the tone switch on, mine is anything but muddy - definitely a bright (aggressive) fuzz - just as it should be - completely different flavor to when tone is bypassed. No noticable volume jump either.


----------



## Diatrive (May 9, 2019)

Hmm, bummer. I have checked all the components twice and even replaced the ICs.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 9, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> Hmm, bummer. I have checked all the components twice and even replaced the ICs.


How about posting a few detailed pics - both front and back?


----------



## Diatrive (May 10, 2019)

Here they are.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 10, 2019)

Looking at as much detail as I can see, nothing jumps out as an obvious issue. Since C9 (1u electrolytic) is part of the tone circuit, check those solder points (looks like those could be cleaned up) as well as polarity (+ facing up) - maybe desolder, and start again with a new cap.

While this has probably nothing to do with the tone issue, watch out for that strand of wire going to the switch - it could easily short:


----------



## Diatrive (May 10, 2019)

Will try replacing that cap. Thanks for looking. What is odd is that I use solid wire not stranded o.0 will have to look at that when I get home.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 12, 2019)

Diatrive said:


> Will try replacing that cap. Thanks for looking. What is odd is that I use solid wire not stranded o.0 will have to look at that when I get home.


Any success yet?  We always like a happy ending.


----------



## Diatrive (May 13, 2019)

Sorry, I replaced the cap and looked over everything again and it's still the same  : ( 
I mean to be clear it doesn't sound bad. In fact at the extent of the tone knob it sounds better but it doesn't sound 'the same'.
Also the volume jump is still there.


----------



## Diatrive (May 13, 2019)

Oh the wire was a tiny bit of solder that was generated by sucking solder.


----------

